# MAMP



## Andrew Hayton (Jul 7, 2009)

Does anyone use it and if so how do you use it. I have tried putting my files in the htdocs folder but it just doesn't want to play ball.


----------



## breyman (Jul 7, 2009)

I've used it a bit, but have never tried this specifically. I typically use it for testing web development applications that I write. 

Can you provide a few more details? What is not working? Are you able to see any hosted files? Are you putting LR galleries into it and its not working?


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Jul 7, 2009)

when i start mamp i get the php screen up saying everything is working. I put my html and php files in the htdocs folder but cant get to run the files. I set the root folder to be the htdocs folder but still no joy.


----------



## rcannonp (Jul 7, 2009)

I never could get MAMP working properly, but I'm no expert on such things. XAMPP worked without a hitch though. You might give it a look. 

apache friends - xampp for macos x


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks for that suggestion but still no joy. I have put the files in the htdocs folder and get this message
Forbidden You don't have permission to access /Andrews Digital 2''9/Welcome.html on this server.


----------



## rcannonp (Jul 7, 2009)

I just put the files in my Sites folder and accessed them through the http://localhost/~username url with no problems.

You might get info on your htdocs folder and make sure that you have read/write access. That's about all that I can think of.


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks. i seem to have access. something must be wrong with my set up somewhere as the website works on another mac ok running a different app, but that won't install on the one i am trying to use.


----------

